# InkSoft Integrates With A4 Premium Sports Apparel



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft recently added the entire catalog from A4 Premium Sports Apparel to its ecommerce webstore software for easy ordering and product creation. A4 offers a full line of athletic apparel for baseball, software, football, basketball, soccer, and track/racing. Styles include team uniforms, spiritwear and fan gear. 

Professional photos of each style in every color can be viewed within the webstore by the customer, who can make a selection and then using clipart and type create a design. This can be overlaid onto the shirt to see how it looks. Because customers choose and design their own apparel, decorators save a significant amount of time that can be spend on producing orders. 

To view on website, go to https://www.inksoft.com/inksoft-now-integrates-with-the-a4-catalog/

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

